# Where was this sign back in my band days?



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not sure but are they really playing guitars on stage anymore. That's why I like going to little venues where when you see a guy make a key/cord change or a lead rif with my own eyes. Nothing like are local musicans.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

X1000!! There's always and I mean always that ******* yelling for freebird. Sweet home Alabama is just as bad... 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------

